# Anyone build the Nucleus Overdrive yet?



## Haigster (Jan 23, 2021)

I've just started building the Nucleus Overdrive PCB and I was wondering if there are any good alternatives to the 2N5457 transistor? Tayda have been out of them for more than a month.


----------



## spi (Jan 23, 2021)

Tayda has been out of stock for years, as are most retailers, because don't manufacture 2n5457s anymore in TO-92 form.
You can still find them, but beware as most sellers on eBay are selling fakes.

Your best bet, if you can't find a legit source, it to use the SMD version (MMBF5457) and use adaptor boards.  https://www.pedalpcb.com/product/sot23adapter/


----------



## Haigster (Jan 23, 2021)

Cool, thanks. I already have a bunch of those adapter boards, sounds like a good way to move forward.
Appreciate the input.


----------



## music6000 (Jan 23, 2021)

Haig said:


> I've just started building the Nucleus Overdrive PCB and I was wondering if there are any good alternatives to the 2N5457 transistor? Tayda have been out of them for more than a month.


Where abouts are you?


----------



## Haigster (Jan 23, 2021)

Vancouver Canada


----------



## music6000 (Jan 24, 2021)

Mouser canada doesn't list these yet Mouser.com does!
Get in quick, only a couple left    :


			https://www.mouser.ca/ProductDetail/Central-Semiconductor/2N5457-BK-PBFREE/?qs=OlC7AqGiEDlzXz7ZBahsRQ%3D%3D


----------



## Haigster (Jan 24, 2021)

cool, I grabbed a dozen. thanks for the tip


----------



## cbriere36 (Feb 18, 2021)

i just finished building the Nucleus. Is there anybody got a good result?
Mine is missing bass and the 3 positions switch does do anything? help?.
Without a schem its pretty difficult to troubleshoot this crowdy pcb.


----------



## Haigster (Feb 19, 2021)

i'm also waiting for the schematic, audio signal gets about 3/4 ways through the circuit and then dies, I get hum in at the output terminal.


----------



## tcpoint (Feb 19, 2021)

Got mine populated except for the pots and the switch.  Will do that, today, and fire it up.  I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Robert (Feb 19, 2021)

I'll get the schematic added to the build doc later today.

The Mid switch changes the frequency of the Mid control.   It can be subtle with some settings, if you crank the Mid control up you can hear the effect of the toggle better.


----------



## tcpoint (Feb 19, 2021)

Just fired it up on the test rig and it works.  Will do the artwork, tomorrow and finish it up.  Got a lot of wires to trim.  Guess I found a way to make this an smd project.


----------



## Haigster (Feb 22, 2021)

wow, that interactive BOM is slick. Taking it to the next level.
thanks


----------



## tcpoint (Feb 26, 2021)

I, accidentally, put a 820R instead of an 820K in R16.  Totally, botched the bias.  Replaced it and played it.  The bass sounded a little muddy, at first.  Changed the settings and it sounds really, really good.  It doesn't hiss, either.  I'm impressed.


----------

